
Video Hosting for Small Business – Unlimited Bandwidth - yuvid
https://www.yuvid.com/?src=hn
======
amishg
When you say unlimited bandwidth what does it mean? Doesn't youtube have
unlimited?

~~~
yuvid
A better term could be "unmetered", where we don't charge for bandwidth over a
certain limit, unlike other video hosting providers, such as Wistia.

About YouTube - often site owners don't want to embed YouTube videos, since it
makes it easy to leave the site for YouTube and get distracted by other
videos, including your competitors' videos.

------
amishg
How do you protect my videos on your site?

